# Miller Falls Tools- Router Plane Kit



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I have never seen one of these, but I am a bit of a noob. 

Anyone have any interesting comments, such as use, worth, cool thing or not...

I have a chance to pick it up at an auction. It is a pallet of stuff and some of it is stuff I am interested in. Should I be interested in this?

Miller Falls Tools- Router Plane Kit - See Attachment for a pic.

Thanks guys and I look forward to your comments. Actually I probably look a little too forward to your comments since I spend a lot of time here reading them.

Today I promise to leave the computer and make some sawdust.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

The only question I'd ask is whether or not you can still get compatible cutters. weren't they spiral ones?

Regards

Phil


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool tool, looks to be in good to excellent condition, probably worth a decent price in the right market. Similar to the P-C PortaPlane, I'm hanging on to a couple of those and using them occasionally, primararily for doors but they also work well for edge jointing on stock up to a couple times their length.

I'd say be interested.:yes4:

Best,
Bill


----------



## kohalabeeman1952 (May 15, 2012)

Aloha from Oahu,Hawaii!!
Porter Cable & Miller Falls made these 'router planes' decades ago when I was getting two bucks an hour as a carpenters helper. They had spiral cutters to shear of a smooth cut when they were sharp, better see if they have a way for you to maintain that 'sharp spiral' cutter. They were a productive tool during the 'high rise' building boom of the sixties. They 'were' the way to remove saw marks from a heavy front door that needed a trim with a skil saw, followed with a polished cut of a jointer after. Aloha Mark


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I have an older Miller Falls drill with a 1/5 in. chuck that I and My Mother gave My Dad many years ago! No drought, They are super tools. I had to replace a switch a few years ago, and the only thing that was even close to fit was for a variable speed. It now does run as a variable speed. Cool in deed!


----------

